# هل مِن ذاهب إلى السوق اليوم؟



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

I don't understand the following sentence, can anybody help me to understand it please?
ماذا نَعْمَلُ فَالْقُبْلُ مَكْسُورٌ، هل من ذاهبٍ ألى السوق اليوم؟

I don't understand well the first part (_what ... and the lock is broken?_).

Thanks in advance
Aurélien


----------



## Startinov

Hi,

Tu es sûr d'avoir bien copié la phrase ?


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Bonsoir,

oui tout à fait, la source ici

Aurélien


----------



## Startinov

Il doit y avoir méprise, car justement vous n'avez pas bien copié la phrase ..

Il s'agit de  :

ماذا نعمل فالقُفْلُ مكسور .. هل من ذاهب إلى السوق اليوم ؟

Serrure = القُفْلُ

القفل مكسور =
La serrure est cassée et ne fonctionne plus


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Ah pardon.. désolé

Pourrais-tu traduire toute la phrase s'il te plaît?


----------



## Startinov

Une traduction mot à mot donnerait :

ماذا نعمل فالقُفْلُ مكسور .. هل من ذاهب إلى السوق اليوم ؟

" Et que peut-on faire ? .. la serrure est cassée. .. Quelqu'un d'entre vous va au marché aujourd'hui ? "


avec quelques modifications et des préférences personnelles :


_Professeur : Qui a écrit cela au tableau ?                         من كاتب هذا على السبورة ؟ _

_Hamed : On ne sait pas, on l'a trouvé écrit à notre entrée à la salle.. elle est toujours ouverte et suite à cela des étudiants de différentes promotions  y entrent

ماندري. وجدناه مكتوبا عندما دخلنا الفصل. يُترك الفصل مفتوحا فيدخله طلاب من جهات مختلفة ._

_Professeur : Comme la serrure est cassée on peut rien faire .. l'un d'entre vous va faire les courses aujourd'hui ?

ماذا نعمل فالقفل مكسور .. هل من ذاهب إلى السوق اليوم ؟_

_Hamed :  Moi, si dieu le veux ..

أنا إن شاء الله_

_Professeur : Achète-nous une serrure de qualité, alors!

أرجو أن تشتري قفلا جيدا._


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Merci beaucoup à toi


----------



## Startinov

Par ailleurs, je trouve plus naturel de dire :

ماذا [بِوُسْعِنَا أَنْ] نعمل/نفعل فالقفل مكسور .. هل من [أحد منكم] ذاهب إلى السوق اليوم ؟


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Startinov said:


> Par ailleurs, je trouve plus naturel de dire :
> 
> ماذا [بِوُسْعِنَا أَنْ] نعمل/نفعل فالقفل مكسور .. هل من [أحد منكم] ذاهب إلى السوق اليوم ؟


Oui la phrase d'origine me semble moins évidente...


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Ibn Nacer said:


> Oui la phrase d'origine me semble moins évidente...



je confirme 

Donc نعمل peut avoir le sens de نفعل si j'ai bien compris?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Par contre peut-on juste écrire cela : هل منكم ذاهب إلى السوق اليوم ؟


----------



## Ibn Nacer

aurelien.demarest said:


> Donc نعمل peut avoir le sens de نفعل si j'ai bien compris?


C'est comme "agir" par rapport à "faire", mais je pense que les deux peuvent avoir le sens de "faire"...


----------



## Startinov

Généralement, oui !

{ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ} [هود: 36] /  {بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} [الواقعة: 24]


{إِنَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَفْعَلُونَ} [النمل: 88] / {إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ} [النور: 53]

Mais je pense qu'il y ait une subtile nuance entre les deux verbes


----------



## elroy

Ibn Nacer said:


> Par contre peut-on juste écrire cela : هل منكم ذاهب إلى السوق اليوم ؟


 Non.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

elroy said:


> Non.


Ah bon, pourquoi ? Faut-il ajouter أحد ?

هل أحد منكم ذاهب إلى السوق اليوم ؟


----------



## elroy

Oui, ça donnerait une phrase correcte.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci.

Ceci dit j'ai aussi vu des phrases (recherche avec Google) sans le mot أحد :

هل منكم رجل لم يقارف الليلة
هل منكم من يتحمل نظراتها؟
هل منكم من رأى جنيا أو جنية في أي شكل من الأشكال؟

Je comprends هل منكم comme ceci (littéralement) : _Est-ce que parmi vous il y a... _

Et هل منكم رجل ---> _Est-ce que parmi vous il y a homme qui..._
Et هل منكم من ---> _Est-ce que parmi vous il y a quelqu'un qui..._


----------



## elroy

Those are fine because what follows منكم in each case is a regular noun phrase.  ذاهب in the original sentence is acting as a verb.


----------



## Startinov

Oui, tu pourrais dire : هل منكم من  ذاهب سيذهب إلى السوق اليوم ؟



Ibn Nacer said:


> Merci.
> 
> Ceci dit j'ai aussi vu des phrases (recherche avec Google) sans le mot أحد :
> 
> هل منكم رجل لم يقارف الليلة
> هل منكم من يتحمل نظراتها؟
> هل منكم من رأى جنيا أو جنية في أي شكل من الأشكال؟
> 
> Je comprends هل منكم comme ceci (littéralement) : Est-ce que parmi vous il y a...




_Edité : elroy a été plus rapide et a mieux expliqué la différence_


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci à vous deux.

- Mais on a bien ذاهب = مَنْ يَذْهَبَ, non ? On aurait donc ذاهب = (quelqu'un) qui va, non ?

On aurait donc  هل منكم مَنْ يَذْهَبَ إلى السوق اليوم ؟ = هل منكم ذاهب إلى السوق اليوم ؟ ---> _Est-ce que parmi vous il y a quelqu'un qui va au marché aujourd'hui ?
_
- On peut dire هل هو ذاهب إلى السوق ؟


----------



## Startinov

هل هو ذاهب إلى السوق ؟ 

- هل منكم مَنْ يَذْهَبَ إلى السوق اليوم ؟  
_
يذهب = فعل مضارع 
سياق السؤال 
 فيه دلالة على المستقبل القريب 
لكن 
:_
هل منكم مَنْ يَذْهَبَ إلى سوق المدينة/إلى سوق عكاظ/ إلى السوق الأسبوعي ؟   

هل منكم مَنْ سيَذْهَبَ إلى السوق اليوم ؟


----------



## elroy

Ibn Nacer, although active verbal participles are morphosyntactically nominal (أسماء), semantically some of them are noun-y and some of them are verb-y.

You can say هل منكم كاتبٌ؟ ("Is there a writer among you?") because كاتب has been lexicalized as a noun ("writer").  This doesn't work with ذاهب because that's used verbally: من ذاهب إلى السوق؟ = "Who *is going* to the market?", not "Who is a market-*goer*?".


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ok merci, je crois que j'ai compris...


----------

